# Spool specs.



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi Folks.
For maximum performance:
Is the weight of a bait caster spool to be as light as possible ? (hence, the relatively small reels)
Other than the weight, would a larger diameter spool be better ? (lower RPM)
Just wondering, thanks.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Not a distance caster by any means, but I get better distance with a smaller reel.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Rougesun said:


> Not a distance caster by any means, but I get better distance with a smaller reel.


I'm wondering if that is due to the lighter weight of the rotating mass.
Lets say we have 2 spools for the same reel. 
Exact same line on each. 
The 2 spools are the exact same weight. One is 2" diameter and the other is 3".(OD of the line lay)
If each were cast in an identical manner, would one be expected to outdistance the other ?
Disregard the slight difference of alignment with the first eye.
It seems to me that the reduced rpm to maintain the same velocity would be advantageous.
Just curious,
Thanks


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Wow. Getting deep here. I have no idea. But when I throw a Dawia 30 vs a Daiwa 20, I get more distance with the 20. Always have and always will. Not sure of the physics behind spool diameter, but we’re talking about catching fish here. Go with the smaller spool and catch more drum. It’s that simple.


----------



## reeldude56 (Mar 27, 2015)

On another thread on here, I read the OBX drum guys around 30 years ago would get more distance with a abu 7000 than they could with a 9000.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks 56.
So, consider this: My hypothetical reel will hold 450 yds.of a given mono line, comfortably full. Say ....15 lb. test.
All else the same, will it cast better, or worse, or no different if the spool was loaded with 300 yds.
Therefore, the only actual differences are the OD of the loaded spool and the negligible weight of the additional 150 yds of line. 
Thanks


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you are looking for max distance then go with the smallest spool that will hold all the line you need of a given diameter. The additional rotating mass of a larger, heavier spool loaded with line requires more energy to get up to speed (coming directly out of the cast) AND once up to speed requires more braking to control over-run. Another big factor is line diameter. Thinner line will cast farther but will require a bit more braking mid-cast due to the line level dropping (natural braking) slower than the same reel loaded with thicker line.

Hope this helps

Tommy


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

That does help a bit Tommy, thanks.
So it is basically a matter of weight. Let me pose the question another way.
You have 1 spool that is 2" wide and 2" diameter that holds 300 yards of a given line. 
Now we machine another spool that is 1" wide and 4" diameter, holds the same line and weighs EXACTLY the same as the other spool. (if it were possible, that is. "Roswell" debris maybe, just saying)
Casting initial velocity would be the same but the larger OD spool will not need to accelerate near the rate of the smaller spool and will not have to reach near the RPM.
Just wondering ....
Thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I base my reply on experience, not math... . I always like the casting characteristics of the 55/65 size reels vs the wider spool reels. I could always count on the natural braking (natural braking occurs as the effective diameter of the spool decreases quickly during the cast) of the taller/narrower spool and used that to help control the spool speed during the cast. Every change has an effect. The wider spool has less natural braking, which one could interpret as "faster" but it requires the user to add more braking (mags, brake blocks etc.) to keep things under control. It really comes down to what feels and works best for the individual caster. Some of my longest ever casts (high 800') were thrown with a 5500 size reel overloaded (humped) with .31mm line throwing a 150 g sinker. At the end of an 875' cast there would be very little line left, often down into the balance hump...


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

That natural braking is something I hadn't considered ... or even heard of till now.
I do see how it plays in to the scheme though.
Thanks for your insight,
Cheers


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Arnav said:


> That natural braking is something I hadn't considered ... or even heard of till now.
> I do see how it plays in to the scheme though.
> Thanks for your insight,
> Cheers


I also call it the flywheel effect. The rotating mass is high at the beginning of the cast. The taller spool reduces this "flywheel" mass faster than a wider spool. You lay down more wraps of line per pass across on the wider spool, thus it takes longer to reduce the flywheel effect.

Tommy


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

All good info Tommy, thanks much. I'm just getting into this ... surf casting and studying tourny casting.
I have a few experiments to conduct and some math to figure out. So many specific aspects that all have to culminate into a perfectly executed maneuver. I searched several forums and topics regarding spool balancing. I won't open that up again here, but I never did find a clear concise scientific explanation of what actually occurs during the process. That sort of bugs me as I like to know exactly what's going on. But that's OK for now. I see your posts around the web and really appreciate you contributions to the community.
Thanks again,


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Arnav said:


> All good info Tommy, thanks much. I'm just getting into this ... surf casting and studying tourny casting.
> I have a few experiments to conduct and some math to figure out. So many specific aspects that all have to culminate into a perfectly executed maneuver. I searched several forums and topics regarding spool balancing. I won't open that up again here, but I never did find a clear concise scientific explanation of what actually occurs during the process. That sort of bugs me as I like to know exactly what's going on. But that's OK for now. I see your posts around the web and really appreciate you contributions to the community.
> Thanks again,


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Sometimes bigger is not always better. Same can be applied to fishing too w reels. I didn’t believe it either but finally saw it comparing a 10000-9000 to a 7000 series to cobia fish with. Like what Tommy said about find the smallest reel that you can maintain the adequate amount of line needed.


----------

